# شكلى هابقى لادينى او ملحد



## baher 1 (19 يونيو 2010)

فى نقطتين عايز اتكلم فيهم

النقطة الاولى 

 انا كنت انسان عادى بصلى شوية و شوية لأ ساعات اروح الكنيسة و احيانا لأ ، بس كنت بحب ربنا و هو كان بيحبنى ، وكنت حاسس بيه حتى وانا مش بصلى و انا بعمل خطية كمان كنت حاسس بيه و حاسس انه بيقبى زعلان منى او بيقبى فرحان بيا لما بعمل حاجة حلوة

 لكن من فترة (شهر مثلا) بقيت بعيد عن ربنا ، ما فيش بنا علاقة خالص ، ومش موجود فى حياتى و كل يوم المسافة بنا بتزيد ، مهما حاولت اصلى او اتكلم معاه مابقيتش حاسس بيه و لا هو حاسس بيا

 ودلوقتى قربت ابقى لادينى او ملحد ، بقى عندى احساس ان ربنا مش موجود  ، وحتى لو          موجود فهو سايبنى وسايب الناس كلها سايب ناس تتعزب وتموت من الجوع و الامراض و الحروب
 هو مجرد عمل الكرة الارضية (ده لو موجود يعنى) و خلاص سابها بعد كدا يحصل فيها اللى يحصل


النقطة الثانية 

لو ربنا موجود ليه يبقى ربنا هو المسيح ، ليه مايكونش اى اله تانى ، اله الاسلام او اليهود او احدى الاله المصرية القديمة او الاغريقية او اى اله تانى

 ليه اختار المسيح بالذات

 مع ان كل الاهلة لها نفس الصفات تقريبا ، لكن المسيح يختلف عنهم بخطة الفداء ، و ده علشان مفيش خطية اصليه عند بقية الاله

ملحوظة ختامية

انا مسيحى حتى الان ، وانا كاتب الموضوع مش علشان اجادلكم ، ولكن علشان بقيت تعبان نفسيا اوى وبقيت مشوش فكريا ، ونفس اعرف الطريق الصح فين


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (19 يونيو 2010)

*اخى لا تدع نفسك للشك ويجعلك الشيطان تنكر وجود اله *
*للكون فأنظر الى الكون تجد كل شيئ فية يقول لك انة *
*لة خالق مثلا الشمس تخرج بميعاد وتاتى بميعاد والقمر*
*له ميعاد يكون مرة بدر ثم يكتمل ثم يرجع مرة اخرى هلال *
*وانظر الى المخلوقات وكل مخلوق يختلف عن الاخر هل *
*هم خلقوا انفسهم فمثلا هناك حشرة صغيرة جدا مثل *
*النملة لو قرئت عن عجائب النمل فشتشهد بان الذى*
*خلقها هو الله وحيوانات كثيرة او انظر الى نفسك الى*
*تكوينك وفوائد الاجهزية الداخلية عندك ووجود خلايا*
*الدم البيضاء التى جعلها الله لك لتدافع لك عن العدوا*
*الخارجى انظر الى صمامات القلب تشهد لك بوجود *
*اله انظر الى خلق الجمل مثلا ان الله خلقة وهيئ *
*خلقتة من اجل ان يتعايش مع بيئتة الصحراوية تجد*
*لة قدم عريضة حتى لا تغوص فى الرمال ولة شفاه*
*مشقوقة لانة يأكل ورق الاشجار وتساعدة على *
*عدم التأذى من ورق الاشجار هل الجمل الذى *
*خلق نفسة بهذة الهيئة لا يا اخى ان له خالق *
*عظيم فاياك ان تقول ان هذا الكون ليس له خالق*
*فكل ما فى الكون يشهد بان لة خالق وسامحنى*
*للاطالة ... ولا تغضب الله منك بهذا الكلام*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 يونيو 2010)

> لكن من فترة (شهر مثلا) بقيت بعيد عن ربنا ، ما فيش بنا علاقة خالص ، ومش موجود فى حياتى و كل يوم المسافة بنا بتزيد ، مهما حاولت اصلى او اتكلم معاه مابقيتش حاسس بيه و لا هو حاسس بيا


انت مش حاسس بيه .. لان الصلة بينك وبينه انت قطعتها ... لكن الله حاسس بكل واحد .


> ودلوقتى قربت ابقى لادينى او ملحد ، بقى عندى احساس ان ربنا مش موجود ، وحتى لو موجود فهو سايبنى وسايب الناس كلها سايب ناس تتعزب وتموت من الجوع و الامراض و الحروب
> هو مجرد عمل الكرة الارضية (ده لو موجود يعنى) و خلاص سابها بعد كدا يحصل فيها اللى يحصل


كلام غريب مش كده ؟؟
يبدو ان حضرتك معندكش اضطلاع بعمل الله مع الناس حتى الان .. معجزات واعطاء سلام لناس وسط الالم .. مبتشوفش العابرين بيبتسموا ازاى وسط الناس اللى عايزين يقتلوهم .؟؟

سيبك حتى من الان .. ايه رأيك فى اللى ربنا عملوا مع بنى اسرائيل زمان .. اي رأيك بان الله نزل واتجسد .. 
ايه رأيك بان الهنا متواصل معى ومع كل المسيحيين الحقيقيين حتى الان .. بروحه .
قال المسيح انه هيرسل روحه لتكون معنا الى الابد .. وما تفعله انت .. هو انك بتنكر روحه .. لانك مش حاسس بالروح والسبب الاصلى لانك قطعت صلتك بربنا .


> لو ربنا موجود ليه يبقى ربنا هو المسيح ، ليه مايكونش اى اله تانى ، اله الاسلام او اليهود او احدى الاله المصرية القديمة او الاغريقية او اى اله تانى


حلو قوى .. ضور انت بقى .. شوف مين هو الاله الحقيقى .. هل ينفع يكون الصنم الفلانى .. ولا اله كذا ولا اله كذا ؟؟
ولا انت عايز حد يفكر عنك ؟؟


> ليه اختار المسيح بالذات


اقرأ الكتاب المقدس وادرسه وانت تعرف ليه .
متقوليش انك بتقراه .. لو بتقراه مش هيكون ده كلامك .


> مع ان كل الاهلة لها نفس الصفات تقريبا ، لكن المسيح يختلف عنهم بخطة الفداء ، و ده علشان مفيش خطية اصليه عند بقية الاله


كلام خاطئ جدا ..
هناك اله يضل .. وهناك اله يدعو للقتل .. وهناك اله صنم مبيعملش حاجة ..
هل دا ينفع يكون الهنا الحى الذى اعطانا الحياة ؟؟

الصفات مختلفة تماما .. بس انت مش بتضور .


> انا مسيحى حتى الان ، وانا كاتب الموضوع مش علشان اجادلكم ، ولكن علشان بقيت تعبان نفسيا اوى وبقيت مشوش فكريا ، ونفس اعرف الطريق الصح فين


عايز النصيحة ولا لأ ؟؟

اقرأ كلمة الله بتأنى ودراسة .. واظب على الروحيات . اهتم بالهك ..
متسبهوش وفى الاخر تقول انا حاسس انه مش موجود .
الله اداك الطريق وقالك امشى فيه .. 
وانت ليك الاختيار تضور .. او تريح دماغك وانت عايش فترتك القصيرة على الارض .

الطريق واضح .. لو ضورت مش هتتعب كتير ..
لكن لو مضورتش هتقضى ( ما لا نهاية ) حياة ابدية غير منتهية بعيدا عن الله .. حيث قال الكتاب ( هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الاسنان )​هذا الهنا الحى عندما كان يكلم شعب اسرائيل غليظ الرقبة .. فهمهم ما معنى الطريق
*(Deut 30:19) ​*​​​​​​أُشْهِدُ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ. قَدْ جَعَلْتُ قُدَّامَكَ الْحَيَاةَ وَالْمَوْتَ. الْبَرَكَةَ وَاللَّعْنَةَ. فَاخْتَرِ الْحَيَاةَ لِكَيْ تَحْيَا أَنْتَ وَنَسْلُكَ، 
كانت الحياة فى مفهوم شعبه البسيط تعنى الحياة الجسدية فقط ..

ولكن عندما نضج الفكر .. قال المسيح انه هو الحياة .. ولكن الحياة الاهم والارقى .. هو الحياة التى بعد الموت الجسدى .​*(John 11:25) ​*​​​​​​قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا، 


لاتكون كمعظم شعب العهد القديم ترى ان الحياة فقط هى وقت بقائك على الارض .
بل كون كشعب العهد الجديد الذى يرى الحياة هى ما بعد الموت الجسدى والتى تمتد الى ما لا نهاية .​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*كيف تقول انك مش حاسس بوجود الرب و انت قاطع معاه الصلاه و الكلام*​ 
*يعني مثلا انت و بابا في البيت*​ 
*ازاي تعرف انه بيحبك او بتحبه او تعرف عايز ايه لمستقبلك و انت مش بتكلمه و تتفاهم معاه*​ 


> *لو ربنا موجود ليه يبقى ربنا هو المسيح ، ليه مايكونش اى اله تانى ، اله الاسلام او اليهود او احدى الاله المصرية القديمة او الاغريقية او اى اله تانى*​


 
*اله الاسلام يأمر بالقتل و الدمار و العنف و يكره الاخرين*​ 
*اله اليهود هو اله المسيحيين بتفصيل اكثر فمن يقول انه اله اليهود غير اله المسيحيين يكون قد وقع في احدي انواع الهرطقات القديمه و الشهيره*​ 
*لو انه احد الهه الاغريق او المصريين لماذا لم يثبت انه موجود اذن و يتواصل معنا و يرينا نفسه*​ 
*لماذا لم يبعث الهه الاغريق و المصريين و الاشوريين و الهندوس برسل و انبياء و حكماء و كتبه مثلما فعل يهوه القديم القدير*​ 
*لماذا لم تخاطبنا تلك الالهه الصماء و ترينا قدراتها و معجزاتها*​ 
*يهوه القديم الذي اخرج العبرانيين من مصر بذارع قويه تجسد و صار عمانوئيل اي الله معنا*​ 
*فاي الالهه اقرب لك؟؟؟*​ 
*صلي له و احكي له علي الي في دماغك و هوا عارفه و هيرد عليك*​ 


> *ودلوقتى قربت ابقى لادينى او ملحد ، بقى عندى احساس ان ربنا مش موجود ، وحتى لو موجود فهو سايبنى وسايب الناس كلها سايب ناس تتعزب وتموت من الجوع و الامراض و الحروب*
> *هو مجرد عمل الكرة الارضية (ده لو موجود يعنى) و خلاص سابها بعد كدا يحصل فيها اللى يحصل*​


 
*هو بيسمح بالحروب و الجوع و الامراض عشان يصحي الناس دا اولا*​ 
*ثانيا البشر هم سبب الشقاء لا الاله*​ 
*البشر هم سبب الحروب*​ 
*البشر هم سبب المجاعات بتفرغهم للاقتتال علي السلطه و غلاء الاسعار و الظلم*​ 
*البشر هم سبب الجرايم *​ 
*البشر هم سبب الظلم*​ 
*لان طبيعتهم ساقطه*​ 
*عمرك شوفت حمار حسد*​ 
*او كلب غار*​ 
*او قطه اتغاظت*​ 
*لا يمكن البشر هما سبب المصيبه و يرجعوا الملحدين يلزقوها بالاله*​ 
*take a look at yourself first*​ 
*و بعدين اشتكي الاله كدا*​ 
*احنا المفروض نرمي اللوم علي الاله لو ان الانسان طيب ولا بيظلم ولا بيحارب ولا بيضطهد غيره و برضه فيه الم و معاناه*​ 
*يا رااااااااااااااااااااجل دا احنا و بنكسر و بنبهدل زي العيل و ربنا ابونا بيصلح ورانا زي الاب الي ابنه يكسر الشقه و هو يصلح وراه و يقوله مش مهم*​ 
*اقري كتابك المقدس*​ 
*و اترك الخطيه*​ 
*صلي *​ 
*و اتناول*​ 
*واقري المزامير لان زي ما مار افرام السرياني قال*​ 
*المزامير هي غذاء الروح و المزامير تقهر الشيطان*​ 
*و افتكر دوما ان الانسان هو الشقاء مش الاله ههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليك*​ 
*سلامه اترك لك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يونيو 2010)

الرب موجود لكن المعاصى هى التى تجعلك تشع بالبعد عن الله اترك المعاصى وارجع وابكى كثيرا لاانك اخطات فى حق الرب واتمنى لك الخير


----------



## baher 1 (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على ردودكم

انا حاولت كتير انى اصلى و اقرأ فى الانجيل و المزامير و ابعد عن الخطايا

لكن مش عارف فى ايه ، حاسس ان العلاقة بيني و بين ربنا مش موجودة

 رغم انى بعمل كل الحاجات دية

 ولما لقيت ربنا مش سامعنى ، ابتديت اقرأ حاجات عن الالحاد وابتديت اقتنع بيها

 ومش عارف اعمل ايه دلوقتى انا حاولت كتير اصلى لكن مافيش فايدة اية اللى ممكن اعمله تانى


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 يونيو 2010)

بص حبيبى باهر .. انا مشغول جدا دلوقتى لازم انزل .. لما ارجع هاكمل كلامى معاك . اتمنى الاقيك موجود .


----------



## baher 1 (19 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> بص حبيبى باهر .. انا مشغول جدا دلوقتى لازم انزل .. لما ارجع هاكمل كلامى معاك . اتمنى الاقيك موجود .



انا مستنيك ولو الموضوع اختفى ممكن تكلمنى على الخاص


----------



## أَمَة (19 يونيو 2010)

baher 1 قال:


> شكرا على ردودكم
> 
> انا حاولت كتير انى اصلى و اقرأ فى الانجيل و المزامير و ابعد عن الخطايا
> 
> ...


 

شوف يا ابني لو انت مسيحي فعلا وتريد حقا أن تعود الى الرب عليك ان تفعل التالي:

(1) إذهب الى أب إعترافك واتكلم معه لكي يساعدك.
(2) إسحب يدك من يد الشيطان لأنك انت حطيت يدك في يده يوم بدأت تقرأ كتب الإحاد. 
(3) وبعد ما تفعل (1) و (2) الروح القدس الذي حل عليك في المعمودية سيقبل توبتك ويساعدك.

المساعدة يا ابني من فوق وليس من تحت، ولكن عليك أن تتعاون من نعمة الرب ولا تقاومها. 
عندما تقول "مفيش فايدة" أنت تحكم مسبقا على نفسك بعدم رغبتك في التعاون مع الرب لمعرفة الطريق الصح.

السيد المسيح مات عن كل البشر من أجل خلاصهم ولكنه لا يفرض خلاصه على الإنسان بالقوة، بل قال:

مرقس الأصحاح 8 العدد 34 *وَدَعَا الْجَمْعَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي. *

تي الأصحاح 10 العدد 38 *وَمَنْ لاَ يَأْخُذُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعُنِي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي*. 






baher 1 قال:


> النقطة الثانية
> 
> 
> لو ربنا موجود ليه يبقى ربنا هو المسيح ، ليه مايكونش اى اله تانى ، اله الاسلام او اليهود او احدى الاله المصرية القديمة او الاغريقية او اى اله تانى
> ...



هل ممكن إنسان مسيحي يعرف دينه يسأل هذا السؤال؟

الإلحاد اصبح اسهل الحلول لكل من يريد أن يرتد عن دينه ولكن الرب يسوع المسيح قال:

متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 13 *«ادْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ! *


يا ابني تواجدك في هذا المنتدى ليس صدفة بل تدبير رباني لخلاصك. أعترف الى الرب بخطاياك وتب عنها ما دام النهار، وبعد ذلك سيأتي الليل ولا شيئ ينفع حينئذ.

الرب يساعدك.


----------



## delpanto (19 يونيو 2010)

انا بصراحة حالتي كانت زى حالتك بالظبط بس انا مقرتش كتب الحاد ولا حاجة. انا بعذرك على كل الافكار ديه عشان انا مريت بيها قبلك. انا كنت دايما بفكر افكار مبكنش عايزة افكرها. هى اللي بتيجي لوحدها.
انا هقولك انا عملت ايه يمكن انفعك بس بجد انا بقيت احسن من الاول بكتييييير.
اول حاجة تروح لاب اعترافك و تقولة على كل حاجة,اوعى تخاف. اوعى تخاف من رد فعله عليك هيبقى عامل ازاى. و لو خايف تواجهه ممكن تكتب اللي انت عايز تقوله في ورقة و تديهاله. انا عملت كدة و صدقني انت هترتاح اوي بعد ما تقوله. اوعى تخلي الخوف يمنعك.
تاني حاجة بقى انت لازم تسيب الكتب اللي انت بتقراها ديه. ممكن تجيب كتب البابا شنوده و تقراها. ده كتبه جميلة جدا. و في كتاب ليه هو اللي عجبني و فدني اوي اسمه حروب الشياطين. الكتاب ده بيوضحلك حروب الشياطين و صفاتهم و ازاي تنتصر عليهم. افتكر دايما ان عدو الخير كذاب و ماكر و نهاز للفرص و عنده طول بال يعني مبيزهقش. مهما قاومت الافكار ديه ممكن هو يستمر فيها لغاية ما رب المجد يؤمره انه يبعد عنك.
المهم انك تقاوم الافكار ديه و تكون رافضها تماما و اوعى تحاول تقتنع بيها او لو جالك فكر جديد متقولش انك هتشوفه او تبحث فيه. عدو الخير لو دخل من اي حته مش هيرحمك. ابقى ارشم الصليب و قوله اذهب عني يا شيطان باسم ربنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح. هتلقيه خد كل افكاره و بعد عنك علطول.
على فكرة في ادلة كتير اوي على ان ربنا موجود و ان الدين المسيحي هو الدين الصح بس عدو الخير هو اللي عاميك عنها و مخليك مش شايفها, زى مثلا:
1)ظهور العدرا
2)المعجزات اللي بتتعمل في كل مكان
3)النور اللي بيظهر في كنيسة القيامة في كل عيد قيامة
 4)مش ملاحظ ان الكتاب المقدس قدر يصمد قدام كل الشكوك اللي وجهة له و اثبت انه كتاب صحيح مائة في المائة بعد كل المحاربات ديه و كمان الكنيسة قدرت تصمد قدام كل الهرطقات و ده عشان النبوءه اللي ربنا قلها:"ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها".
و لسة فيه ادلة كتييييييييير اوي تثبت ان السيد المسيح هو الله. مين غير ربنا يقدر يقيم الموتى و يغفر الذنوب و يمشي على المياه و يؤمر الطبيعة فتطيعة و ايضا يخلق عينين للمولود اعمى. مش السيد المسيح عمل كل الحاجات ديه و اكتر منها. ده كمان قام من الاموات و انتصر على الموت. السيد المسيح هو الاله المتجسد اللي خد صورة العبد عشان يفدينا و احنا لازم نحبه و نتعب عشانه بالرغم من ان تعبنا عمره ما ينفع يتقارن بتعبه عشانا.
انت كمان المفروض تصلي بالاجبية و تتوسل لربنا انه يرحمك من الافكار ديه و قوله ابعد عني افكاري الشريرة. اكشفها كلها قدامه. هو طبعا عارفها بس يعني تفضفض معاه. قوله يا رب انا بشك فيك.انا عايز اوصلك بس عدو الخير اقوى مني. و اوعى تفكر ان ربنا رفضك او انك جدفت عليه او جدفت على روحه القدوس و انك فعلت الخطية التي لا تغتفر. كله خداع من عدو الخير. كلها حيل منه عشان يبعدك عن ربنا, اوعى تصدقه.
ان بقولك كده عشان انا كنت بفتكر كده.
ابقى اتفرج على افلام دينية هتلاقي ايمانك قوي. اتفرج مثلا على فيلم الانبا كاراس السائح او القديسة مارينا الراهبة او اي فيلم لاى شهيد او قديس.
ممكن تقول هو ليه ربنا سايبني. ربنا مش سايبك و لا حاجة. هى ممكن تكون حاجة من الاتنين:
1)ممكن تكون تجربة و ربنا بيختبر حبك ليه و انت هتصمد ولا لا.
2)و ممكن يكون ربنا سامح بالافكار ديه عشان تجاهد و يبقى لك مجد في ملكوته على جهادك ده. و كمان عشان تستفيد من الصلاة بالاجبيه و قراءة الكتب الروحية.
اوعى تفقد الرجاء في محبة ربنا. ربنا معاك و يقويك و يسندك ويساعدك. و معلش ان انا طولت عليك بس كنت بحاول اقولك انا عملت ايه بالتفصيل.    ربنا معاك

                                                                           :ray::


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 يونيو 2010)

> شكرا على ردودكم
> 
> انا حاولت كتير انى اصلى و اقرأ فى الانجيل و المزامير و ابعد عن الخطايا


بتصلى بكيفك ولا غصب وكأنه فرض عليك .. بتقرى الكتاب علشان انت عايز فعلا تعرف محتواه ولا غصب كأنه فرض عليك ؟؟؟

بص حبيبى .. 
انا مبحبش اتكلم عن نفسى لان الامر ده مش هيهمك واكيد انت مش عايز تعرفه .
بس انا ضيعت وقت كتير فى عدم قراءة الكتاب .. كنت بقرأ بس مبستفدش .. لحد ما بطلت اقرى واصلى خالص .

بس لما احتجت مساعدة وملقتش قدامى غير الكتاب .. ابتديت اقرى ( مش علشان انا المفروض اقرى .. ولكن لانى كنت محتاج اقرى ) ومن ساعتها وانا مبسبش الكتاب .. كل ما يحصل موق فى حياتى بلاقى الكتاب وقصصه واياته فى مخى وعلى اساسها بتصرف . ساعتها بس عرفت يعنى ايه كلمة ربنا .

نصيحتى ليك ..
اقرأ تانى بس بنفس مختلفة .. قعد فى الايه انشالله يوم واحد .. قعد فكر فيها .. هتلاقى ان الايه دى مش مجرد كلام وانما حياة فى كل كلمة ..حياة بطبقها على حياتك ..
اعمل زيي .. اقرأ مثلا سفر الخروج .. واقرأ تفسيره ( ابونا تادرس او ابونا انطونيوس ) هتحس بعمق رهيب لكل كلمة تبدو بالنسبة لك بسيطة . العمق الرهيب اللى هتشوفه ده من ارشاد من روح الله . وبدون الارشاد لنظرت للكتاب وكأنه قصة لا اكثر .


> لكن مش عارف فى ايه ، حاسس ان العلاقة بيني و بين ربنا مش موجودة


كلنا بنعدى بفترات فتور روحى .. المهم منطولش .
احب اقولك .. لما تكلم ربنا بسرك .. او تقفل الباب عليك وتكلمه بصوت .. ساعتها هتحس بايده وبسلامه وبارشاده ..
انت جواك روح الله . ولكن انت تحتاج فقط الى تفعيل هذة القوة الالهية بداخلك بالكلام مع الله وبالاستماع الى الله ( الكتاب المقدس )


> ولما لقيت ربنا مش سامعنى ، ابتديت اقرأ حاجات عن الالحاد وابتديت اقتنع بيها


مش صح .. 
مين قال ان ربنا مش سامعك .. ؟؟
ربنا بيسمع كل حاجة .. ولكن مبيلمسش غير اللى مستعد .


> ومش عارف اعمل ايه دلوقتى انا حاولت كتير اصلى لكن مافيش فايدة اية اللى ممكن اعمله تانى


متصليش وكأنك مجبر .. مش عايزك تقول صلوات محفوظة فى الفترة ديه ..
انا عايزك تكلم ربنا .. كلمه وكأنه امامك .

انا مستنيك تجرب بقلب حقيقى عايز يوصل .. وهاسمع منك النتيجة .


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 يونيو 2010)

طبعا بعد الكلام الجميل اللى كتبه ابن الملك وامه وكل اللى معلقيق على الموضوع انا معنديش تعلقيق اقوله غير انك لازم تحب ربنا قوى علشان تقدر تفهمه وتعيش معاه
انت بتقول انك كنت الاول اقوات بتروح الكنيسه واقوات لا اقوات بتصلى واقوات لا دا لانك كنت بتشعر بوجود ربنا حوليك وحبه لكن انت بدلت بالمحبه اللى انت كنت شيفها قليه من وجه نظرك بحاجه تانيه انتا بتحبها اكتر من ربنا فضلت انك تكون مع الحاجه اللى بتحبها اكتر
بمعنى
انك لما تكون فى مكان مثلا وتلقى حد بتحبه قوى بتفضل اعده معاه وتتكلم معاه لحد ما تشبع منه
وربما الشخص دا معاك ديما فى بيتك فى سريرك جواك
ممكن تكون خطيه معينه حبتها  ابتدت معاك بفكره اتعرضت مع ضميرك "كيف افعل هذا الشر العظيم واخطىء الى ربى " ابتدى  الشيطان يشتل تفكير هو فين ربنا دا اللى انت خايف انو يزعل منك
وابتدا يشكك فى وجوده وخلاك تقرا كتب زى الالحاد
راجع نفسك وشوف بدايت بعدك عن ربنا كانت ايه " تذكر من اين سقط وتب" 
كانا يا باهر مرينا بظروف يمكن تشبهك ظروفك دى دلوقت 
الشيطان بيحاول يبعدنا عن ربنا عن الهنا اللى حبنا وفدانا وخلص نفوسنا
شوف يا باهر ربنا بيحبنا قوى بس مش بيفرض نفسه علينا ابدا
بس لو انت محتاجه اطلبه هتلاقيه جمبك لانه هو الصديق الاقرب من الاخ
واظب على الصلاه وقرايه الانجيل والاعتراف
الصلاه دى مفتاح السماء 
ربنا معاك يا باهر​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

*اسمعنى 
كونك انت كل يوم بتقع فى الخطية وحاسس انك بعيد عن ربنا دى مش مشكلة
احنا كل يوم بنقع فى الخطية بس بنفتكر دايما قول المرنم 
لاتشمتى بى يا عدوتى فان سقط اقوم وان سلكت فى الظلمة فالرب نور لى 
والمسيح لما سالوه تلاميذه الى كام اسامح اخى ان اخطا اليا هل الى سبع مرات
رد وقال لا بل اقول لكن سبعين مرة سبع مرات
فان كان المسيح طلب منا اننا نسامح اخونا كل هذا العدد فى اليوم الواحد فمبالك بموقفه هو من خطايانا 
الحياة المسيحية مش مجرد تقوم تصلى ابانا الذى وبعدين لو وقعت فى الخطية تقول اهو ربنا مش موجود وسايبنى 
لازم تجاهد وتتعب وكل لما تقع تقوم تانى وحيثما تزداد الخطية تزداد معها النعمة 
اتعب وربنا بيكلل تعب كل واحد وبيبعد عنه محاربات الخطية
انا اهو كنت داخل للمسيح وكل النجاسات فى قلبى بس كان نفسى اتغير وسبت المسيح يشتغل فى حياتى ولما كنت بقع كنت بقوم وارجعله وفى النهاية سمعت صوته بيقولى الذى يصبر للمنتهى فذاك يخلص 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

*بالنسبة للمسيح 
احنا مصحناش من النوم نقرر نشوف هنبعد مين نحن نعبد الاله الذى اختبره اجدادنا من ايام ابراهيم ابو لااباء ومرورا بموسى الذى اخرج الرب شعبه من مصر والانبياء الذين تنباوا عن مجئ المسيا واخيرا بمجئ الاعالن الاعظم والعقل المدبر لله كلمة الله المسيح يسوع 
روح دور فى كل الهه الامم لو لاقيت اله بيقول ليس حب اعظم من هذا ان يبذل احد نفسه من احباؤه قولى هو مين
دور على اى اله بيقبل الحوار معاك ويقول هلم نتحاجج قولى مين 
دور على اله بيقول انت مش قادر تخرج من دايرة الموت انا هدخل فيها بدالك وهخلصك منها قولى هو مين
دور على اله بيقول لا اسميكم بعد عبيد بل احباء قولى مين
دور على اله اشترانا ودفع فينا اغلى الاثمان سفك الدم 
لو قعدت اكتب من هنا لبكرة مش هخلص
المسيح هو الحقيقة الوحيدة فى الكون اللى يستحق اننا نفكر فيه 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

فى النهاية متفكرش فى المسيح بوجهه نظر اسلامية انها تطبيق فروض لو مطبقتش الفرق يبقى يا ويلك ولو طبقته تبقى حبيبى 
حب المسيح حب بلا شروط غير محدود لا يتغير
هو مش بيحبك علشان انت كويس وبترضيه ولا بيحبك بشرط انك ترضيه ولا بيحبك النهاردة وبكرة لو غلطت يبقى لا ولا بيحبك طول مانت معاه ولو بعدت ميعرفكش
هو بيحبنا دوما وبلا شروط حتى واحنا فى وحل الخطية برضة بيحبنا
واذهب لاى اب فى العالم وقوله وانت عارف ان ابنك بيعمل كل حاجة فى الدنيا غلط وسابك ومشى هتكرهه؟؟ولا هتفضل تفكر فيه وتحبه؟؟؟؟
اتعامل مع المسيح زى ابوك لانه فعلا هو ابوك وبندعوه ابونا ومتفكرش فى فروض وصلاة وكنيسة
فكر انك عايز تكلمه وتروحله بيته وتقعد معاه وترميله همومك 
وفى نقطة اخيرة احب اقولها الذين بلا مرشد كاوراق الخريف دور على مرشد ولو حتى تيجى تحكلنا هنا على كل ضعفاتك واحنا هنقدر نساعدك لان غايتنا كلنا نوصل لملكوت المسيح وربنا يدبرلك حياتك وينطق جواك بانات الروح القدس التى لا ينطق بها


----------



## mm4jesus (20 يونيو 2010)

baher 1 قال:


> فى نقطتين عايز اتكلم فيهم
> 
> النقطة الاولى
> 
> ...


اخي الغالي انا كنت تعبان نفسيا اضعاف اضعاف ماتتخيل لدرجه اني فكرت بالانتحار واسودت الدنيا بعيوني ولم اعد اتحمل اي شي وطول الوقت مملؤ بالحزن والالم الي ان بدات اتجه لله وهو بدا ينور طريقي صدقني الانسان بلا اله لايساوي شي ولاتقرا ابدا ابدا عن الالحاد واهله لان كلهم فاقدون الامل في نفسهم وضائعين وفي بعضهم بيكون عبده شيطان انصحك الابتعاد عن هدا الطريق لان نهايته موت 
الله يحبك فاحبه من قلبك وهو سيتكفل بيك وينجيك 
صلاتي لاجلك


----------



## أَمَة (20 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يبارك جميع الأعضاء الذين شاركوا بردود مفيدة.

لكل رد كان لون وطعم وكل لون كان أحلى من الثاني وكل طعم كان يضيف نكهة جديدة لغيره.

يا رب نسمع منك كلمة تطمنا عنك يا باهر.

ارجوك اقرأ ثاني كل الردود وخصوصا الجملتي دول في رد الأخ *شمس الحق*




> ولاتقرا ابدا ابدا عن الالحاد واهله لان كلهم فاقدون الامل في نفسهم وضائعين وفي بعضهم بيكون عبده شيطان انصحك الابتعاد عن هدا الطريق لان نهايته موت


 

والموت اللي بيتكلم عنه مهواش موت الجسد ولكنه خسارتك للأبدية مع الرب.


----------



## alaakamel30 (20 يونيو 2010)

*أنا بس حبيت أعلق على نقطتين*
*أولا : انت ليه شايف إن العلاقة مع ربنا لازم تكون بمجهود بدنى ،يعنى صلاة وصوم وقراءة كتاب مقدس،أنت فاهم غلط دى وسائط نعمة انت اللى محتاجها مش ربنا اللى محتاجها منك عشان يرضى عنك لكن انت محتاجها عشان تنال نعمة،الصلاة والصوم بدون قلب مع الله تبقى رياء ومرائية مالهاش داعى،نصيحتى انك لما تحب تصلى وتلاقى نفسك مش قادر او مش عارف ممكن تصلى من غير كلام،الكتاب بيقول ان الروح القدس بيشفع فينا بأنات،فقط ارمى نفسك تحت رجليه وثق انه حاسس بيك وهو هيقومك.*
*ثانيا: بالنسبة لقولك ان باقى الآلهة معندهاش خطية اصلية ده قول مغلوط،التوراة مذكور فيها الخطية الأصلية وداود قال (بالخطية ولدتنى امى) والقرآن بيقول على لسان الله(لأكفر عن سيئاتهم) يعنى الله هو اللى بيكفر يعنى فيه خطية اصلية وفيه فداء.*
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## baher 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على ردودكم كلكم

صلوا من اجلى


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا معاك وتبدا معاه صح 
**هَلُمَّ نَتَحَاجَجْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. إِنْ كَانَتْ خَطَايَاكُمْ كَالْقِرْمِزِ تَبْيَضُّ كَالثَّلْجِ. إِنْ كَانَتْ حَمْرَاءَ كَالدُّودِيِّ تَصِيرُ كَالصُّوفِ.*
*متخفش معانا اله بيوعد وقادر يحقق وعوده 
ابدا صح وكمل وكلنا تحت امرك فى مساعدة 
** وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ».*
*5 وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: «هَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيدًا!». وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ: فَإِنَّ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ».*


----------



## Alcrusader (20 يونيو 2010)

*المسيح يبارك حياتك وحياة كل العالم....*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*عارف يا باهر مشكله المسيحيين ايه و الي انا بحسد البوذيين حقيقي علي الي بيعملوه*

*ان المسيحيين بطلوا ياخدوا الدين المسيحي كطريييييق لربنا يوصل له و بطلوا يطبقوا قول المسيح انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياه*

*و بطلوا يصلوا عن حب لله و ان الصلاه حب و كلام*

*و بطلوا يبصوا للقداس علي انه خدمه للملك*

*و بطلوا يبصوا للتناول علي انه ثبات في المسيح*

*و بصوا لكل دا علي انه فريضه و غصب و شويه شويه هيقولوا جالك الموت يا تارك الصلاه ههههههههه*

*و كمان اتهاوننا اوي مع الخطيه و بقينا نطنش*

*صحيح احنا كلنا ضعفاء و بنخطي*

*بس تركنا ايييه*

*الندم علي الخطيه زي الاول*

*و النتيجه*


*اهو شعور ببعد ربنا و الشعور بان العلاقه مع الرب واجب مدرسي مش حاجه عن حب*

*صح ولا غلط؟؟؟*​


----------



## baher 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *عارف يا باهر مشكله المسيحيين ايه و الي انا بحسد البوذيين حقيقي علي الي بيعملوه*
> 
> *ان المسيحيين بطلوا ياخدوا الدين المسيحي كطريييييق لربنا يوصل له و بطلوا يطبقوا قول المسيح انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياه*
> 
> ...



بس انا كنت بعمل الحاجات دى ، مش كانها فروض ، كنت بصلى لانى عايز اصلى واتكلم مع ربنا
عايز اتناول علشان حابب كدا مش علشان فرض


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*بس سبتهم و استتقلتهم و حسيتهم فروض و زهقت منهم في يوم اهو و ابتديت تقري كتب الحاد صح و لا غلط*

*و محدش يقراهم الا اذا كان حاجه من اتنين *

*دارس لاهوت بيرد*

*او شخص مقتنع فيهم لسبب و اخر*

*صح و غلط*​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

> بس انا كنت بعمل الحاجات دى ، مش كانها فروض ، كنت بصلى لانى عايز اصلى واتكلم مع ربنا
> عايز اتناول علشان حابب كدا مش علشان فرض


*اسمعنى يا باهر 
يمكن الكلام سهل وكل واحد وجه ليك النصيحة
ولكن هيبقى اى معاناة او احساس جواك مش هيتغير بالكلام
شوف ممكن تكون بتصلى من قلبك وكل حاجة بس انت عارف المشكلة ايه 
اننا بعد الصلاة بنرجع نفكر تانى فى الخطية ونقول ادينى صليت ومفيش حاجة اتغيرت
التغيير مش سحر ولا هو عصاية ربنا ماسكها ويقول اتغير فتتغير
لو مجاهدتش ومتعبتش ضد الخطية وسبت ربنا يشتغل فى حياتك مش هتحس بالتغيير
تعرف انا حاسس بيك لانى عانيت من اللى انت بتقوله دا وحاولت كتير اتغير ومعرفتش
لان دايما كنت متمركز حوالين ذاتى صحيح كنت بصلى وبرفع قلبى لربنا بس بعديها كنت انا اللى برضة بحاول اتغير
بس لما خليت المسيح يعيش جوايا ساعتها بس حسيت ان لما بخرج من ذاتى واسلم حياتى هى لحظة التغيير الحقيقة
صلى جاهد اتعب حارب قول لابليس لا مش هقع ولو وقعت هقوم ولو مقمتش هطلب من ربنا يقومنى 
هقولك حاجة احنا منعرفكش شخصيا ولا انت تعرفنا افضح ابليس وكل لما يحاربك بفكر نجس او شرير تعالى واحكلنا ولما نشوف احنا ولا هو طبعا بالمسيح
**إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا.*


----------



## بولس333 (20 يونيو 2010)

أرجوكم إنقذوني
فأنا قاربت من الوصول للمرحلة التي سبقني إليها باهر و سأقول لكم لماذا؟
حينما جاء يسوع المسيح ليخلص البشرية من خطيئة آدم لماذا يصر على تخليص جزء من البشرية و ترك الجزء الآخر
إن كان معنى الفداء صحيحاً كما تعلمنا و يرضى يسوع بأن يخلصنا فلماذا لا يخلص باقي البشرية من اليهود و المسلمين و البوذيين و حتى المشلوحين من الكنيسة 
إن كان الفداء حقيقة فلا حساب لبشر على بشر و إنما جنة على الأرض حتى قيام الدينونة و لكن هذا لم يحدث
فأنا حقيقة لا أعلم ......أرجوكم دلوني


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

> أرجوكم إنقذوني
> فأنا قاربت من الوصول للمرحلة التي سبقني إليها باهر و سأقول لكم لماذا؟
> حينما جاء يسوع المسيح ليخلص البشرية من خطيئة آدم لماذا يصر على تخليص جزء من البشرية و ترك الجزء الآخر
> إن كان معنى الفداء صحيحاً كما تعلمنا و يرضى يسوع بأن يخلصنا فلماذا لا يخلص باقي البشرية من اليهود و المسلمين و البوذيين و حتى المشلوحين من الكنيسة
> ...


محدش يرد عليه مسلم 100%
بعرفكم لو دخلتم باسم عبد المسيح حتى


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

*افتح يااستاذ يا مسلم موضوع ليك اسال فيه على اى حاجة شوها لك عن المسيحية وبلاش تعمل مسلم تانى لانى بعرفكم احسن من ابويا وامى*


----------



## baher 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *بس سبتهم و استتقلتهم و حسيتهم فروض و زهقت منهم في يوم اهو و ابتديت تقري كتب الحاد صح و لا غلط*
> 
> *و محدش يقراهم الا اذا كان حاجه من اتنين *
> 
> ...



انا قابلت الكتب ديه بالصدفة على النت


----------



## baher 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> محدش يرد عليه مسلم 100%
> بعرفكم لو دخلتم باسم عبد المسيح حتى



باين عليه اووووووى انه مسلم


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

*استاذ باهر انت نفسك تتغير فعلا ولا كلامنا تحصيل حاصل *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

> اين عليه اووووووى انه مسلم


*سيبك منه ميهمنيش طالما ابتدا بالكذب الىل يهمنى وانا ممكن معملش حاجة غير انى اكلمك لانى حاسس بيك جدا وصعبان عليا لانى مريت بنفس ظروفك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*شوف لو انت مسلم او مسيحي او ملحد خلاص النفوس اهم غرض و انا مريت بالي مر بيه شمس الحق برضه*

*كلامنا عام جدا علي فكره و انت في الاخر الي هتستفيد*​


----------



## baher 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *استاذ باهر انت نفسك تتغير فعلا ولا كلامنا تحصيل حاصل *



انا لو كمنش نفسي اتغير مكنتش عملت الموضوع ده

انا نفسي ارجع زى الاول واحس بربنا


----------



## baher 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *شوف لو انت مسلم او مسيحي او ملحد خلاص النفوس اهم غرض و انا مريت بالي مر بيه شمس الحق برضه*
> 
> *كلامنا عام جدا علي فكره و انت في الاخر الي هتستفيد*​



انا لسه مسيحي ، بس خايف ابعد عن طريق المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

> انا لو كمنش نفسي اتغير مكنتش عملت الموضوع ده
> 
> انا نفسي ارجع زى الاول واحس بربنا


*طيب وطالما الموضوع دا بتاعك هنتكلم كل يوم شوية ونساعد بعض 
*


> انا لسه مسيحي ، بس خايف ابعد عن طريق المسيح


*متخفش مش هتبعد **ممكن نبدا كلام سوا؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (20 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا لم اخرج الشعب ومشاهم في الصحراء
(وهذا أمر اثبتتة الكشوف التاريخية ان الشعب العبري خرج من مصر ووصل لكنعان) هل تعرف صعوبة الامر
عددهم اثنين مليون انسان والانسان يحتاج بالمتوسط اليومي 1.5 كيلو يوميا طعام ليحافظ علي الحد الادني
اذن الشعب كان يحتاج يوميا 3 مليون كيلو جرام من الاكل يوميا
يعني 3.000 طن كل يوم!!!
لو عندنا الان قطر يشيل 10 طن والقطر بة 10 عربات يعني القطر يشيل 100 طن لكنا احتجنا يوميا 30 قطر يوميا من القطارات الضخمة تلك
سؤال؟
كم مرة تعطل القطار الالهي؟ كم مرة الكمية نقصت؟ كم مرة ربنا قال لهم معلش اصل عندنا عجز شوية؟ ولا مرة
والامر دة أستمر اربعين سنة!!
أين تفسيرات الملاحدة
هل تعرف ان احد الملاحدة لا اذكرة أعتقد ان جيتة او سارتر قال انة يتوقع ان يختفي الكتاب المقدس خلال اربعين سنة
وبعدها بأربعين سنة كان هو قد مات ومنزلة تم شرائة وتحوبلة لمخزن لجمعية الكتاب المقدس وضع بة الاف النسخ من الكتاب الذي توقع لة الاختفاء!!
هل تعلم ان سارتر الملحد حين كان يمون قال
* ما أنا الا فقاعة فارغة*
هل تعرف قديما قالوا ان الارض معلقة علي ظهر فيل موجود علي ظهر سلحفة ومش فاكر علي اية تاني هذا كان رأي الهنود
جاء الرومان قالوا هؤلاء هنود
طيب قال الرومان والاغريق اية؟
ان الارض معلقة علي قرني ثور!!! وفسروا الهزة الارضية ان الثور يلقي الكرة الارضير من قرن للقرن الاخر!!!
نعم هذا رأي اصحاب الحضارة والعقل ولكن...
قبلهم من الاف السنين كان قول الكتاب المقدس
"ويعلق الارض علي لا شي"
والان بعد كلام ربنا بالاف السنين جاء اسحق نيوتن واكتشف الجاذبة الارضية وكيف ان الارض معلقة علي لاشي!!
وايضا من مئات السنين جاء عالم قال انا هاقدم للبشرية اروع اكتشاف ان نجوم العالم 207 نجم وبعدها بسنين جاء اخر وقال لا النجوم 563 نجم (مش متذكر الرقم بالظبط الي قالة)
واستمر الامر بالزيادة وجاء العلماء الان ليقولوا انها مهولة العدد ولا يمكن عدها
والكتاب المقدس من 6000 سنة قال لنا 
"جندها لا يعد" 
ربنا موجود​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (20 يونيو 2010)

*اولا 
هناك عظات للدكتور ماهر صموئيل ياريت مشاهدتها جدا وياريت لو فيديو موجود بالنت بعناوين
الانتظار - يجددون قوة
المهم نبدأ....


من المؤكد انه لا تخلو حياه اي شخص منا من موقف ما صعب مر عليه وصرخ للرب وهو غير فاهم ما الامر ومستغربا من ضيق الامر ومن صمت الرب الذي يجعلنا دائما في حيره اشد
ونظل نسأل قائلين لماذا؟ ليه؟
وبعد فتره نتعب من قول ليه ولماذا ولا نجد لهما ردا
فنردد خلاص يارب مش عايز اعرف ليه بس حتي متي؟
لغايه امتي؟ لغايه امتي هافضل في الموقف الي انا فيه ده امتي هاتطلعني
ليه يارب او حتي متي تسمح بهذا الامر الذي تعرف مقدار احتياجي اليه
لماذا حرمتني من هذا الانسان او تلك الامسانه رغم معرفتك بحبي لها او له...
لماذا جعلتني افقد هذا العمل رغم احتياجي المادي الشديد...
لماذا الاحتياج للحنان المفقود من صغري...
والان احب ان استعرض معكم بعض مواضيع من الكتاب المقدس لمواقف حدثت مع شعب الرب
اثبتت حكمه الله

1- "حول قلوبهم ليبغضوا شعبه" و"اقسي قلب فرعون"
هذا ما حدث مع شعب بني اسرائيل في مصر
انهم شعب الله والشعب الوحيد المؤمن بين شعوب المسكونه كلها
ولكن ليه؟؟؟
الامور كلها كانت ماشيه حلو طب ليه يارب تعمل كده؟؟
الشعب المصري ابغض شعب الرب واذلهم والفرعون نفسه امر بعبوديه قاسيه لهم
والاسوأ والمحير اكثر ان الامر ليس مجرد سماح من الرب بل هو من أمر به
انه حول قلوبهم وقسي قلب فرعون
لكن الرب لو لم يفعل ذلك ما كان الشعب اليهودي يسعي للحريه ولكان رضي بالسكنه في مصر وربما بعد قليل تحول للديانه الوثنيه او اتي فرعون متهور وأمر بأباده الشعب وانتهي الامر
بل من المؤكد ان هذا ما كان سيحصل في المستقبل القريب والذي رأه الله ولذلك فعل ما فعل من امر قد يبدو فيه قسوه ولكنه كان للخير
وخرج الشعب وبدل ارض ذل الي ارض تفيض لبنا وعسلا

2-"كف يدك عنا فنخدم المصريين"
وهذا أمر ثاني يبين غباء التفكير البشري وكيف ان افكار الرب تعلو دوما عن افكارنا
حين قاد الرب شعبه عبر الصحراء عبر مسالك معينه وطريق خاص حيث وقع الشعب في مكان ضيق محاط بالبحر وجاء جيش الفرعون واصبح علي وشك ان يقضي عليهم
شك الشعب في الامر وفي قدره الله وصلاحه وانه يقودهم خطأ ويفعل اشياء غريبه وسخيفه
فطلبوا من الرب ان يتركهم يخططوا لنفسهم طريقم
وماذا كانت خطتهم الحكيمه من وجهه نظرهم
ان يخدموا المصريين مع العلم ان الرب لو كان وافق علي طلبتهم وعادوا هم ليستسلموا لفرعون ماكان قد وثق في الامر وتشكك وربما قتلهم كلهم تماما...
اه يا احبائي كم نشكر الرب علي أمور مره كثير سمح بها لنا وأمور كنا نظن ان بها الخير لنا ولكنه كان الهلاك ولم نعلم ولكن الرب كان يعلم ولم يستجيب من اجل خيرنا...
وكان بعد فتره ان عرف الشعب ان الامر لخيرهم وعبر الشعب البحر ودمر البحر اقوي جيوش العالم ويقول الكتاب بعد ذلك ان كل الشعوب ارتعدت حين سمعت ما عمله الرب معهم
واخذ الشعب ارض يعيشون بها بحريه
ارض تفيض لبنا وعسلا بدل ارض العبوديه...

3- "فحدث جوع"
الابن الضال اخذ تركه ابيه وذهب لكوره بعيد وانفق المال كله
ولجأ بعد ذلك ان يعمل عبدا فقيرا وهذا دليل ان الخطيه المره تجعلك عبدا وتخسر كل شي حتي وان كنت سعيدا في البدايه فقط
ورغم عمله عبد لم يفكر في العوده ولكن... حدث جوع
حينها فكر الابن في العوده مسرعا لابيه
احبائي ان الجوع لم يكن في تلك الكوره الغنيه من قبيل الصدفه او ظروف عشوائيه انها بحكمه الهيه وترتيب من الرب الذي ارسلها خصيصا لاعاده الابن الضال...
الجوع الذي عندك ليس الا بسماح من الرب ربما لكي تعود لحضن الرب الدافي
ربما احتياجك المادي او العاطفي الذي ارسله الرب لك لسبب ان الرب يريد لك ان تعود له
وحين تعود تتمتع باحتفال كبير من الرب لك ويذبح لك العجل المسمن وتفرح جدا جدا​*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

*ياجماعة احنا مش هنتكلم عن الالحاد ولا نظريات ولا اثباتات 
والراجل مش شاكك بس نفسه فعلا يتغير ودى مشكلة كتير منا ولازم نساعد بعض وانا مريت باقسى من كدا وهحاول انقلك تجربتى يمكن تفيدك وتساعدك بس ياريت نتكلم 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*ردك يا مينا حلو بجد و مفيد جدا*

*شكرا لك*

*سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## baher 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *
> ​*



شكرا على ردك الحلو ده


----------



## baher 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *
> هحاول انقلك تجربتى يمكن تفيدك وتساعدك بس ياريت نتكلم
> *



اتفضل


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 يونيو 2010)

*


baher 1 قال:



 فى نقطتين عايز اتكلم فيهم

النقطة الاولى 

 انا كنت انسان عادى بصلى شوية و شوية لأ ساعات اروح الكنيسة و احيانا لأ ، بس كنت بحب ربنا و هو كان بيحبنى ، وكنت حاسس بيه حتى وانا مش بصلى و انا بعمل خطية كمان كنت حاسس بيه و حاسس انه بيقبى زعلان منى او بيقبى فرحان بيا لما بعمل حاجة حلوة

 لكن من فترة (شهر مثلا) بقيت بعيد عن ربنا ، ما فيش بنا علاقة خالص ، ومش موجود فى حياتى و كل يوم المسافة بنا بتزيد ، مهما حاولت اصلى او اتكلم معاه مابقيتش حاسس بيه و لا هو حاسس بيا



أنقر للتوسيع...



الحقيقة أنك لم تحب الله بالقدر الكافي  .. اعتذر لكلامي هذا و لكن يجب ان تعلم ما هي المحبة .. و كيف تكون .. و كيف اعرف أنني بالفعل أحب الله .. بل أنك لو شعرت أنك توف الله حقه لن يكون ذلك محبة .. و لن يكون ذلك بر منك او تقوى .. أنت تحب الله فهل سلكت بوصاياه ؟ حتماً لا .. لانك كما قلت .. تارة تذهب الى الكنيسة و تارة اخرى لا تذهب .. و اعتقد ان الامر ليس كما قد نتصور أنه مره و مره .. بل أنا أعتقد انك تارة تذهب .. و آلاف لا تذهب  .. انا كذلك، فلا تغضب مني ولا أنا أدينك .. بل أنني أفكر معك بصوت مسموع .. و نظراً لانك لم تحب الله .. و نظراً لانك ظننت ذات يوم أنك تحبه .. و انك تشعر به .. تساهلت .. و تساهلت .. و بعدت و انت معتمد على تلك المحبة الزائفة التي خدعك بها الشيطان ، و كانت الضربة الت إستغلها الشيطان أحسن إستغلال بالنسبة له ، فلقد بدأ معك بالتشكيك بمجرد أسئلة في ظاهرها بريئة و بسيطة ، و بعدها دفعك - بإرادتك - إلى بئر الإلحاد .. عذراً اخي الحبيب .. أنا و أنت لم نحب الله بالقدر الذي يريدنا ان نحبه به .. بل ولا حتى بأقل قدر 

**



			ودلوقتى قربت ابقى لادينى او ملحد ، بقى عندى احساس ان ربنا  مش موجود  ، وحتى لو          موجود فهو سايبنى وسايب الناس كلها سايب ناس  تتعزب وتموت من الجوع و الامراض و الحروب
 هو مجرد عمل الكرة الارضية (ده لو موجود يعنى) و خلاص سابها بعد كدا يحصل  فيها اللى يحصل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**

إحساسك أن ربنا مش موجود طبيعي جداً .. لانه كيف لي أن أشعر بوجود شخص لا تربطني به أي علاقة ؟! .. أما مسألة أنه سابك و ساب الناس كلها تتعذب .. فده كلام مردود عليه .. يمكنك زيارة هذا الرابط : إضغط هنا 



**



النقطة الثانية 

لو ربنا موجود ليه يبقى ربنا هو المسيح ، ليه مايكونش اى  اله تانى ، اله الاسلام او اليهود او احدى الاله المصرية القديمة او  الاغريقية او اى اله تانى


أنقر للتوسيع...

**

الله لم (يبقى) المسيح .. أي ان الله لم (يصير ) المسيح .. او المسيح لم ( يصير ) الله ... بل الله هو هو المسيح منذ الازل و الى الابد .. و لكن إتخاذه لجسد هذا فقط هو ما يخضع لزمن .. و لكن الابن الكلمة المُخلص كان موجود و لا يزال موجود منذ الازل و إلى الابد .

**



			ليه اختار المسيح بالذات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله لم يختار المسيح أو المسيح لم يختار الله .. الموضوع أبعد كثيراً من كونه إختيار .. لي عودة في هذا الشأن
** 
**



			مع ان كل الاهلة ( تقصد : الآلهه ) لها نفس الصفات تقريبا ، لكن المسيح يختلف عنهم بخطة  الفداء ، و ده علشان مفيش خطية اصليه عند بقية الاله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**

من هم هؤلاء الآلهه ؟ .. بل و الاهم : ما هي الصفات التي تعرفها عن الله ؟
ملحوظة ختامية

**



			انا مسيحى حتى الان ، وانا كاتب الموضوع مش علشان اجادلكم ،  ولكن علشان بقيت تعبان نفسيا اوى وبقيت مشوش فكريا ، ونفس اعرف الطريق  الصح فين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**

المسيح معك يقويك و يرشدك .. صلي من أعماقك .. صدقني إن فعلت ذلك سترتاح كثيراً .. لي عودة إن أراد المسيح تبارك إسمه
*


----------



## baher 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

redemption قال:


> *
> 
> الحقيقة أنك لم تحب الله بالقدر الكافي  .. اعتذر لكلامي هذا و لكن يجب ان تعلم ما هي المحبة .. و كيف تكون .. و كيف اعرف أنني بالفعل أحب الله .. بل أنك لو شعرت أنك توف الله حقه لن يكون ذلك محبة .. و لن يكون ذلك بر منك او تقوى .. أنت تحب الله فهل سلكت بوصاياه ؟ حتماً لا .. لانك كما قلت .. تارة تذهب الى الكنيسة و تارة اخرى لا تذهب .. و اعتقد ان الامر ليس كما قد نتصور أنه مره و مره .. بل أنا أعتقد انك تارة تذهب .. و آلاف لا تذهب  .. انا كذلك، فلا تغضب مني ولا أنا أدينك .. بل أنني أفكر معك بصوت مسموع .. و نظراً لانك لم تحب الله .. و نظراً لانك ظننت ذات يوم أنك تحبه .. و انك تشعر به .. تساهلت .. و تساهلت .. و بعدت و انت معتمد على تلك المحبة الزائفة التي خدعك بها الشيطان ، و كانت الضربة الت إستغلها الشيطان أحسن إستغلال بالنسبة له ، فلقد بدأ معك بالتشكيك بمجرد أسئلة في ظاهرها بريئة و بسيطة ، و بعدها دفعك - بإرادتك - إلى بئر الإلحاد .. عذراً اخي الحبيب .. أنا و أنت لم نحب الله بالقدر الذي يريدنا ان نحبه به .. بل ولا حتى بأقل قدر
> 
> ...



المشكلة انى مايقتش عارف اصلى 
حاسس انى بصلى للفراغ


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

> اتفضل


*احنا هنتكلم ببساطة 
اولا استعيد بذكرياتك كدا امتى حسيت بان انطفى جواك اشتياقك للمسيح ايه الموقف اللى حولك لكدا وطبعا مش من حقى او اى حد يعرفه بس حاول مع نفسك تفتكره ايه اللى كسرك او بعدك او خلاك بارد انت بتقول كنت فرحان بالمسيح وحاسس بيه واتغيرت وبردت ومبقتش حاسس بيه يبقى اكيد فى نقطة تحول كسرت جواك الاحساس دا مظبوط ولا جه بدون اسباب؟
*


----------



## baher 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *احنا هنتكلم ببساطة
> اولا استعيد بذكرياتك كدا امتى حسيت بان انطفى جواك اشتياقك للمسيح ايه الموقف اللى حولك لكدا وطبعا مش من حقى او اى حد يعرفه بس حاول مع نفسك تفتكره ايه اللى كسرك او بعدك او خلاك بارد انت بتقول كنت فرحان بالمسيح وحاسس بيه واتغيرت وبردت ومبقتش حاسس بيه يبقى اكيد فى نقطة تحول كسرت جواك الاحساس دا مظبوط ولا جه بدون اسباب؟
> *



لا الاحساس جة بدون سبب


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

> لا الاحساس جة بدون سبب


*شوف كل تغيير فى الدنيا ليه سبب سواء تغيير للاحسن او للاسوا 
يمكن احنا ممكن مندركش السبب واللى حاسين بيه التغيير اللى حصل 
بس مش معنى كدا ان فى شئ فى الكون بيحصل بدون سبب
طيب هبدا معاك بالاصعب اوى وبعدين ننزل بالمستوى شوية
انت شكيت فى المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مش مصدقه؟مش مصدق كلامه؟؟؟؟
ولا مصدقه بس مش قادر تعيش معاه؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## baher 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *شوف كل تغيير فى الدنيا ليه سبب سواء تغيير للاحسن او للاسوا
> يمكن احنا ممكن مندركش السبب واللى حاسين بيه التغيير اللى حصل
> بس مش معنى كدا ان فى شئ فى الكون بيحصل بدون سبب
> طيب هبدا معاك بالاصعب اوى وبعدين ننزل بالمستوى شوية
> ...



انا جوايا دلوقتى 3 احسايس فى نفس الوقت المسيح ، و اللادينية ، و الالحاد

 شوية اقول ان مفيش ربنا اساسا

 و شوية اقول مش هتفرق معايا اذا كان ربنا موجود ولا لأ ، انا كدا عايش كويس من غيره سواء موجود او مش موجوج

 وشوية اقول لأ ربنا موجود ، واشيل الفكرتين اللى فاتو من دماغى ، واحاول اصلى بس مش بلاقى ربنا وانا بصلى (مع انى كنت بحس بيه فى الاول)، فترجع الفكرتين الالحاد او اللادينية تانى فى دماغى


----------



## baher 1 (20 يونيو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *من حقك يا اخ مسلم بس مش موضوعنا ياريت نركز شوية
> *
> *انا مش بتكلم عن الان بتكلم هل انت قبل ان تدخل فى هذا الاحساس شكيت فى المسيح او مش مصدقه *



ابل كدا لأ


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

> ابل كدا لأ


*كويس خالص يا باهر اذن نستعبد الشك فى المسيح
فى خطية مسيطرة عليك ومش قادر تبعد عنها وسببتلك احباط فى فشلك انك تتخلص منها
*


----------



## moslim sunny (20 يونيو 2010)

*# ............................................... #*

بعد إذن الادراة سأرد عليك :
الادارة لم تخرسك ولم تصادر على حرية كلامك أو كلام أي شخص ولكن الكلام في القسم المخصص له.

*# ............................................... #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف .................... fredyyy*


----------



## fredyyy (20 يونيو 2010)

moslim sunny قال:


> بعد إذن الادراة سأرد عليك :
> الادارة لم *تخرسك* ولم تصادر على حرية كلامك أو كلام أي شخص ولكن الكلام في القسم المخصص له.


 

*عزيزي *

*بلاش التعبيرات الصعبة *

*رجاء التعامل بمحبة وإحترام متبادل *


----------



## moslim sunny (20 يونيو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *عزيزي *
> 
> *بلاش التعبيرات الصعبة *
> 
> *رجاء التعامل بمحبة وإحترام متبادل *



أهلاً عزيزي المحترم فريدي

هذا التعبير ليس لي وإنما للعضوة gospel of truth وإنما أنا مقتبس له وراد عليه بالنفي (لم تخرسك)

وأرجو تعديل مشاركة العضوة والتي تطرقت فيها للأسلاميات هنا حفظاً للنظام
وشكراً لك.


----------



## moslim sunny (20 يونيو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *عزيزي *
> 
> *بلاش التعبيرات الصعبة *
> 
> *رجاء التعامل بمحبة وإحترام متبادل *



 gospel of truth


> *و انت مالك انتا تطالب الاداره انها تخرسنا و تصادر علي حريه الكلام كمان*


----------



## fredyyy (20 يونيو 2010)

*تم حذف كل المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع *

*ولا داعي لتشتيت الموضوع *

*على الكل أن يشارك بما يُفيد ... المجادلات لا تُفيد *​


----------



## moslim sunny (20 يونيو 2010)

[=+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+;2185788]



> *اله الاسلام يأمر بالقتل و الدمار و العنف و يكره الاخرين*​



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2185788&postcount=4

عزيزي fredyyy

 استأذنك في الرد على هذه النقطة الاسلامية وتفنيدها هنا 

فإما أن تعدل طبقاً لقوانين القسم الواضحة :
قوانين القسم !!!! الرجاء قرأتها قبل وضع أي سؤال
​


> *القوانين الجديدة بوضوح*
> *1- ممنوع منعاً باتاً التحدث في الأسلاميات بهذا القسم*
> *فلا مجال للأستشهاد بأي أحاديث أو أيات أسلامية وهذا البند للكل وبدون أستثناء أحد*​



وإما سأرد عليها وأناقشها هنا 
أنتظر جوابك.


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

*استنى يا باهر يا حبيبى لما يخلصوا خناق*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*ما هو اصل كمان مش هتلغي انت حريه التعبير لدي الاخر عشان مزاجك*

*اتنين مشرفين مروا هنا*

*مش عاجبينك برضه!*​


----------



## moslim sunny (20 يونيو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *ما هو اصل كمان مش هتلغي انت حريه التعبير لدي الاخر عشان مزاجك*
> 
> *اتنين مشرفين مروا هنا*
> 
> *مش عاجبينك برضه!*​



هل بالامكان أن أعبر عن رأيي أيضاً في المسيحية في القسم الاسلامي ؟!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يونيو 2010)

*بص بقي انا ما جبتش سيره الاسلام الاخ كان بيقول اشمعني المسيحيه هي الصح ليه مش الالهه الاغريقيه او الاسلام او اليهوديه*

*رةحت قولت اله اليهوديه هو اله المسيحيه*

*اله الاسلام بيأمر بالقتل و الدمار و كره الاخر*

*و الهه الاغريق ليه ما ورتناش نفسها و بعتت انبياء و حكماء و كتبه*

*يعني شوف جبت شيره كام دين*

*جبت سيره اليهوديه و الاسلام و الوثنيه*

*محدش دخل عمل الهلوله غير سعادتك ليه بقي*

*عشان زعلان اوي علي الهك*

*لن تغير رايي في شئ *

*انا عملت مقارنه سريعه ما دخل دينك في هذا*

*الاخ كان بيسئل و رديت عليه*

*بص شكلك فاضي و داخل تبوظ اي موضوع و خلاص*

*بص الي عايز تعمله اعمله لو كنت تقدر تعمل حاجه *

*هتكتب عن الاسلام هنا هيتشال*

*هتشتم مثلا و هتهين هتطرد*

*احسن حل ان الواحد ما يردش عليك و خلاص*

*بس*​


----------



## Twin (20 يونيو 2010)

*طيب خلاص *
*بعد أذن الأخوة المشرفين ....*
*يغلق الموضوع ..................... وموضوع الأخ باهر هو موضوع روحي بحت فهو يشعر بالفتور الروحي وكلنا مررنا مثله بهذا *
*فعلي ما أعتقد هو صغير بالسن وطالب ولم يجد مكان يعبر في سوي المنتدي *
*ولنا عودة *
*حبيبي باهر أديني لنفسك فرصة كي تسمع صوت الله لك وأنصحك بقراءة الكتاب المقدس وبعض الكتب الروحية البسيطة التي تتحدث عن الفتور الروحي وبكل المكتبات المسيحية *
*أدي لنفسك فرصة ............... وأقري الموضوع ده ممكن يفيدك كتبه شخص حس بال أنت عايش فيه وعاشه  عندمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا اااااااااااااااااااااا ‏*


*يغلق الموضوع للتشتيت وللخروج عن قوانين القسم وعدم أحترام الأخر ومعتقداته*​


----------

